# P229 jamming



## scottwo

I puchased my P229 new in August. Went to a range the first week end and it jammed 5 times firing Indepence 180 gain ammo out of 150 round using two different mags. I went home cleaned and lubricated it.
In November I joing a range and while qualifying it jammed once out of 15 rounds, again with Independence 180 grain.
A week later I went back to the range and the Independence ammo jammed again firing the remaining 35 rounds.
I then fired 100 rounds of Lawman 165 grain and not a problem leading me to believe it was the Independence ammo so I pulled out a box of Federal Rim Fire 180 grain out, jammed twice out of 25 rounds.

Monday morning I called Sig and explained to them the problem, they immediately emailed a red label UPS tag and requested I send it to them.

10 days later, and that's including the Thanksgiving holiday my P229 arrived home. The only thing Sig mentioned doing to it was polishing the ramp and test firing.

Well, today I fired 50 rounds of Lawman 165 grain then 50 rounds of Federal 180 grain, not a problem. I decided to fire my last box of Lawman ammo and it jammed again.

Any suggestions on what I should do other than calling Sig again and start yelling for a new upper assembly? Sorry all you Sig fans but I'm sorry I purchased a Sig.


----------



## YFZsandrider

"Jammed"

be more specific. What exactly did it do? Fail to feed, fail to eject???


----------



## scottwo

Sorry, it fails to feed.


----------



## Growler67

While loading or during cycling? If it's during loading, perhaps the rounds aren't "seated" in the mag properly. Try to old basic training trick of slapping the spine of the mag (primer side) against the palm of your hand to "seat" the rounds against the spine of the magazine. If it's during cycling it could also be possible that a round further down the stack didn't get seated properly before the mag went into the gun.

There is a finite amount of room inside a magzine. There is also a specific way rounds get from the mag to the chamber. If the round starts off too far forward, it will strike the ramp at a steeper angle than the design intends it to. It will then get "pinched" as the slide continues to move forward trying to return to battery.

When you cleaned your gun, did you disassemble and clean out the packing grease from the inside of the magazines as well? Most people do NOT do this, only cleaning off the outside of the mags. The packing grease used is VERY tacky and can cause FTL or FTF's if the spring sticks due to the grease.

The quickest and easiest way to clean the mags is to disassemble them and place ALL the parts into a large zip top bag. Spray/coat them thoroughly with WD-40 or similar penetrating solvent and let sit for 10-20 minutes. With an old toothbrush if necessary, scrub the parts clean of the packing grease, then clean and lube normally before reassembling. Load mags, strike the spine of the loaded mag a couple of times until any clicking or rattling noise is NOT heard, insert into weapon, rock and roll.

Don't always blame the gun, it's just a tool. The operator is responsible for performing properly with said tool for all to go well.


----------



## YFZsandrider

just a follow up to what Growler said-

my 228 came with the newer blued Sig mags made by Mec Gar. The follower was a pretty rough molding and was difficult to load, even after an initial cleaning of the factory lube. I don't know if the rough follower could have been enough to interfere with feeding, but I removed the follower and did a nice 400 grit polish on the the surfaces contacting the inside walls of the mag, followed by a Flitze polish. Worked like an absolute charm! 

Magazine function seems like such a simple thing, but its easy to overlook.

Good luck!


----------



## Koop

YFZsandrider said:


> just a follow up to what Growler said-
> 
> my 228 came with the newer blued Sig mags made by Mec Gar. The follower was a pretty rough casting and was difficult to load, even after an initial cleaning of the factory lube. I don't know if the rough follower could have been enough to interfere with feeding, but I removed the follower and did a nice 400 grit polish on the the surfaces contacting the inside walls of the mag, followed by a Flitze polish. Worked like an absolute charm!
> 
> Magazine function seems like such a simple thing, but its easy to overlook.
> 
> Good luck!


+1...Magazine function is an essential component of semi automatic pistol operation.


----------



## scottwo

I had one jam while loading and the rest were cycyling, if cycling refers to firing a round and it ejects and other is loaded automatically. Also, I only load 5 rounds at once in the mag so it's not as if I jamming in 12 rounds.

Prior to firing my Sig for the first time I removed the slide, barrel, recoil spring and rod then disassembled one magazine, inspected everything, lubricated and reassembled. My second Sig mag I used out of the box.

I push all rounds in the magazine so they bottom out but haven't tried slapping the clip. Next time I go to the range I'll give it a try but the jamming prior to shipping back to Sig was far to frequent. Now that I received the gun back from Sig it jammed once out of 150 round. I don't think it should jam at all regardless if I slap the clip to make sure all rounds are seated against he primer side but I'll try.

My cousin called last night and said he was looking at a Sig 229 and the dealer said the dealer said some Sigs were having problems. I didn't go into details but after this experience I'm not doubting it. If I have time tomorrow I'll call Sig again.

One last thing I noticed, while the slide is locked in the rear position the barrel is pointing up, is this normal?
I tried to upload a picture from my computer but can't seem to figure it out, website will only accept an URL.


----------



## YFZsandrider

scottwo said:


> One last thing I noticed, while the slide is locked in the rear position the barrel is pointing up, is this normal?


Absolutely normal.


----------



## SaltyDog

scottwo said:


> I push all rounds in the magazine so they bottom out but haven't tried slapping the clip. Next time I go to the range I'll give it a try but the jamming prior to shipping back to Sig was far to frequent. Now that I received the gun back from Sig it jammed once out of 150 round. I don't think it should jam at all regardless if I slap the clip to make sure all rounds are seated against he primer side but I'll try.
> 
> My cousin called last night and said he was looking at a Sig 229 and the dealer said the dealer said some Sigs were having problems. I didn't go into details but after this experience I'm not doubting it. If I have time tomorrow I'll call Sig again.
> 
> One last thing I noticed, while the slide is locked in the rear position the barrel is pointing up, is this normal?
> I tried to upload a picture from my computer but can't seem to figure it out, website will only accept an URL.


150 rds and 1 jam - you may have limp wristed that one. Shootin' 40's can be tiring - for me at least.

I have a P229 and have never experienced any difficulties - other than my own shooting - with the gun. It has performed flawlessly so far. 165 gr, 180 gr FMJ, HP, expensive and cheap ammo, it has worked with all types of ammo. I even have a 9mm drop in barrel that I use quite a bit and no problems.

Like everyone else 99.9% of the time FTF = magazine. Did you send you're magazines to Sig when you shipped the gun back? Surely they tried them when investigating the problem.


----------



## HKP30

I would venture to guess that the mags are the problem. If they are the phosphate mags, disassemble and clean the packing grease off the spring and magazine tube. Dry and reassemble. Then try to shoot the pistol. Also, when lubricating the pistol, use heavier amounts of grease and/or oil on the slide rails. Sigs like to run wet. Truth be told, the P229 platform is perhaps one of the least problematic Sigs made. 

On another note, I don't buy the limp wristing argument when it comes to feeding issues and Sig pistols.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Some of it could have been the ammo but I'm leaning to what Salty was saying. You might want to get someone to watch your grip while you are shooting to ensure that you are not doing anytihng that can cause the weapon not to cycle properly. Being you cleaned one of the mags but had trouble with both (I think I got that right) then I wouldn't think the mags are the issue unless there are problems with the parts in the mag. Eliminating what it's not will leave you with what it is though so going through all the above suggestions will more that likely find the issue. A lot of people have problems with a 40's snappier recoil and after a few mags can start to see problems that can arise with an improper grip. It's worth looking into. Along with the other ideas.


----------



## scottwo

Sig emailed me a UPS red label to ship the P229 back just before Thanksgiving and they sent it back in about a week, the work order stated the ramp was polished. The following weekend I fired 100 rounds for Lawman 165gr and 50 rounds of Federal 180gr, it jammed twice. Last week I cleaned it along with a Sig magazine and went to the range on Wednesday, it jammed 4 times firing 150 rounds for Federal 180gr. I returned home and called Sig and after being on hold for about 10 minutes I left a message stating my Sig still jams and I don't want it, haven't received a call back yet. There is something seriously wrong with this one, after firing appoxiamatley 750 rounds through it it jammed 14 times, not the reliabiltiy I was expecting. This time I took pictures of all 4 jams, Sig can have this one back.


----------



## YFZsandrider

Thats a bummer... I feel for ya, bud. Nothing worse than investing all that money and range time into a gun that just won't live up to the reliability tht precedes Sig's reputation


----------



## RogerThat

That sucks man, that happens with every company though. My p229 9mm has had 550 rounds through it and has had zero malfunctions. My p220 I've only had about a month and have fired 150 rounds and have had zero problems so far. I just ordered a p229 .40 sct and I'm hoping I have the same results as my first two sigs. If sig doesn't do anything for you, take it to a gun smith and see if he can find out whats going on with it.


----------



## Growler67

Positive it wouldn't be limp wristing or anything else?


----------



## dosborn

Growler67 said:


> Positive it wouldn't be limp wristing or anything else?


We will find out soon, if he posts an update.

To the OP, Sig should make it right for you if there is something wrong with it. They did me right. Good luck.


----------



## Dr Arkham

I just got a P229 and brought it to the range for the first time today, I had 5 failures in the first 13 rounds, I was pissed. This happened with both magazines, so I just put 5 rounds at a time, alternating magazines each time I loaded and after doing that a couple of times I had no more problems. I cleaned the gun and the magazines after I bought it yesterday, but I didn't think of the magazines needing to break in as well as the gun, I know that's pretty dumb, but I never had that issue with my 1911. All said and done I didn't have one single issue after the first twenty rounds or so fired, on top of that this thing shoots like a dream, I officially love Sigs, now I just have to figure out what my next one will be, I'm thinking of a 238 to stick in a pocket. I hope that you get your problems fixed with yours, mine really is such fun to shoot, my wife even likes it :mrgreen:


----------



## dpdtc

My 229 shoots like a dream. It has about 1000 rounds through it and zero malfunctions. It might have closer to 1200 as my dad put quite a few through it Christmas weekend. He has been in LE for over 30 years and he said this was his next weapon. I didn't think I would ever get him to say he liked something better than his Glock.
Anyway last training event I went too several weapons were jamming up. The instructor fixed the grips of the individuals and no more jams. 
Your 229 should be a dream and I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## texagun

How about an UPDATE on this one.............did Sig get it fixed??


----------



## Todd

texagun said:


> How about an UPDATE on this one.............did Sig get it fixed??


Don't hold your breath. OP hasn't been on since January.


----------



## texagun

Todd said:


> Don't hold your breath. OP hasn't been on since January.


I realized that. I posted to hopefully jar his memory and possibly get him to report his results.
Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## bonescro

*I know it's been awhile, but I have something to add.*

While waiting for my M&P .45ACP to arrive, I have borrowed a P229 .40S&W. Let me first say how much I love this gun. However, my first day on the range with it involved a few FTFs, usually on the first round. I only had one mid-magazine FTF. Easy to clear - bring slide back, punch the mag out, and clear the jammed round. During cleaning, I polished the ramp. That did not help. Today, I was looking even more closely, and noticed that the stock magazine is not fully seating. There is a good 1/8 inch between the mag base and the bottom of the grip. I can push up on the mag, and it works perfectly. I assume that, during fire cycling, it will feed properly, as long as I support the mag base with my left hand. I was only given one magazine, and will ask the owner if he has another. The mag looks beautiful (the gun is barely used). I don't know if there is a way to adjust the mag release button to provide a solution.

Any ideas?


----------



## danite

compare release notch with another mag see if they're equi-distant from top.if not it might be a factory cull it happens para ordnance had a run of bad grip-safety springs and they were all to short customer service said it was out sourcing to blame and sent me a couple of replacements"hard to get good help now-a-days" might be similar issue


----------



## denner

I'll chime in, but your guess is as good as mine. If you say the gun has ftf with all your magazines you may be able to strike that as a problem. I'm more inclined to believe it's a recoil spring issue, too heavy, or binding during it's action. When you retract the slide is it smooth? How's the tension when you retract the slide, super tight? Glock had an issue with recoils springs as well as Beretta with the PX4 compact which has been completely resolved with the new recoil springs. Sigs should be up and running right out of the box. If I were you I would try Wolff recoil springs if they make them for your model, as I have a 96FS and it didn't like the factory recoil spring that came with it, but once I put in Wolff's it's never looked back. Well, you may want to scratch that one because I don't think Wolff makes recoil springs for the 229 by just scanning their website.


----------

